# Carabooses command center - Working on again



## caraboose

So my dad wants his old room back, and due to eye issues with sun light, he is letting me build a new Lair.

Enjoy the hard labor I am putting in, and damage to the house I'm accidentally causing by the big 12 foot long boards








3d-model of finished building:

















Todays work:








Much cleaning, and painting must be done.









Worklog:
Building the wall frame
Putting the wall frame up
Getting internet back, so two days of updates: bought lights, light switch, and wired some stuff up
Nail gun, and rooms video
Lights that wont break again and ceiling frame are bought
Paint color, and carpet sample
2 sheets of drywall, and a blown back
Remaining drywall goes up (except one spot, explained in the post)
Moved some stuff out
Drywall, mudding and a power outlet
Sanding of the mud
Paint and carpet preparation, and a secret is introduced. No pictures, internet is being a butt face. 
First coat of paint, floor cleaned and more or less prepped for carpet too. Internet is still a butt face
Internet is allowing uploads for the time being, so secret and 1st coat of paint are unveiled, 2nd coat of paint is also applied
Panoramic of pretty paint
Carpet goes in
Painting trim and ceiling frame
Part of the ceiling goes up
Ceiling frame and trim are done.
Let there be light.
Ceiling tiles go up.
Some stuff goes in.
Almost done, just a few more things.
Before:








After:









UPDATED WORKLOG:
4/10/2010 - it's getting quite hot in here, so I figure it's best to make some cooling solutions!
4/12/2010 - Everything is in.
12/4/2010 - Window goes in!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

This...is going to be epic.

Sub'd


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

inb4 you hit gas pipe and blow the house up.









Nice work


----------



## caraboose

Just got the wall put up, used my favorite tool of all times:
The explosive nail hammer as I call it.


----------



## gr1mo

Sounds awesome. Good luck.


----------



## corry29

this might be a noob question, but
how did u get that 3d model image?


----------



## caraboose

Oh yay my internet is back up (Shaw had a node die on them, and I just happened to be lucky enough to have it happen to me)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corry29*


this might be a noob question, but
how did u get that 3d model image?


I used Google Sketchup, and then I went to File > Export > 2D Image > then saved it where I wanted

I should have an update later today. Though I only really bought some lights and looked at ceiling pricing.


----------



## caraboose

Alrighty, here's todays work mixed in with yesterdays work:
Yesterday: I did most of the electrical wiring (yes, it's to the safety code) to the computer power plug and holes drilled in the studs for the electricity cable to pass through, and got a little sidewall frame built.

























Today: I bought 6 lights (one is behind me in the picture, because I was experimenting with it) and a light switch. I have also decided on the color of the walls, and the type of carpet, I'll include those tomorrow (assuming I work tomorrow)

















Next time:
I should have the dry wall put up, and probably the lights mounted into the ceiling, and if all goes good then I should have the ceiling frame built (drop down ceiling)

Feel free to comment, or have general discussion or criticize like OCN always does.

And then a picture of the all time favorite tool (well only the favorite part of the tool







)
















Explosive nail gun. Woo


----------



## meticadpa

'tis looking good boy!


----------



## Syrillian

Caraboose: He frames, he drywalls, he computes... that's frickin' awesome!









I look forward to seeing the completed Command Center/Lair/Man-room.


----------



## kimosabi

Excellent my man. But where's the flight-desk?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Excellent my man. But where's the flight-desk?










It'll be here within a few years







, bending wood, and making it exactly right is going to take quite sometime, and loads of planning.

And thanks Syr







I honestly hope it'll be as good as the design


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Nice man. Id be redoing my entire room like you if I didnt rent this crap hole. :/


----------



## Setzer

Sub'd
This is going to be epic.

Also, could you make a short video of that explosive nail-gun (as you so neatly call it) in use?


----------



## Quantum Reality

Wow. This rocks. I ever win the lottery I'll hire you as my contractor.


----------



## caraboose

Videos are up:
Nail gun: (equivelant of a blank, since there's no nail)


YouTube- Explosive Nail gun


----------



## legoman786

RAMMSTEIN FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

need this here


----------



## OG-Butters

Awesome keep up the work.


----------



## caraboose

So far today I returned my old light fixtures because the bastards that sold me them (Rona) sold me all 6 broken before I opened the box, so I returned them and went to Home Depot and bought these good light fixtures that wont break before I open the box:









Then I bought my ceiling frame parts:
















I put the big 12 and 10 footers on top of my moms stupid trailer, and the 8 and 2 footers stayed in the SUV... sorry about the horrible picture of the beams, I failed.
Later today I should have an update with the lights up, then tomorrow I should hopefully have the ceiling frame up.


----------



## legoman786

Nice dude.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

lmao your going to have two fridges AND a chest freezer? Sounds like my kind of lair!

Should turn one of those into a kegerator


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Bro, this is turning out nice. im subbing to this







.


----------



## The Duke

Nice








Just don't tell us those two fridges are for a cooling experiment


----------



## W4LNUT5

Nice! Keep up the good work.

I want a man cave


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Nice








Just don't tell us those two fridges are for a cooling experiment









They are cooling my Sprite and Rootbeer, or are they









Sofar today I went to Rona to buy some Drywall, and picked up the color sample for my carpet and walls.









It'll be the 212-63 color, and the carpet, though the carpet is more green then the picture shows, because the lighting in the room that I took the picture is very white.


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Nice








Just don't tell us those two fridges are for a cooling experiment









Oh noez!


----------



## Atomagenesis

Good color carpet, me likes. I wish I had a man cave. I guess my room is sufficient with its painted over butterfly stickers


----------



## caraboose

And I threw out my back putting up the 2nd sheet of drywall








Pics of progress:
1 sheet up:








2 sheets up:








Empty space!


----------



## A-E-I-Owned-You

Aw come on. 2 sheets and you already threw out your back? You are gettin old man.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A-E-I-Owned-You*


Aw come on. 2 sheets and you already threw out your back? You are gettin old man.


I just lifted the last sheet wrong. And it doesn't help that I'm 6'4"


----------



## bryce

How old are you? I see you mention your dad and mom alot in this thread. Just curious.

I wished I could make a mancave







.


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks awesome man! When we get some money I'm probably going to knock down a few wall near my room







Would be sweet to build a underground lair! Just have a hole in a ground for food and other supplies for long nights of overclocking









EDIT: And subed for awesomeness!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


How old are you? I see you mention your dad and mom alot in this thread. Just curious.

I wished I could make a mancave







.


I'll be 17 in 10 days

Rebel: building it is much easier said then done


----------



## Brandon1337

Awesome! Can't wait for some more updates this is going to be pretty cool.


----------



## bryce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I'll be 17 in 10 days

Rebel: building it is much easier said then done










My parents would freak out if I did something like that







. And I'm 21 -_-. lol.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bryce*


My parents would freak out if I did something like that







. And I'm 21 -_-. lol.


I have eye conditions where any amount of UV light (for 10+ minutes) gives me a migraine, so it's one thing they're letting me do


----------



## bryce

Ah, eye problems here, just not like yours. I probably brought it on myself though, I chose to sit in the dark or halfway dark all the time so now I'm sensitive to bright light.


----------



## Snowblind

So, Caraboose is 16 years old.

Can he OC a 920 to 4.2 Ghz? Check.

Can he build his own man-cave? Check.

Can he drive a car? Check.

Does he have a job? Probably a check.

Is he '6"4? Check.

Caraboose is cool by my books.









Sub'd.


----------



## BlankThis

Boose can I just make a suggestion?

For you drywall I suggest you do the ceiling before the walls. When your house expands and contracts slightly from heat and cold it will be less likely to bulge and/or split as well as you will get a cleaner finish.










By doing it like this and leaving maybe 1-1.5mm gap before plastering will allow your walls to "breath" without affecting the ceiling and vice versa. You can plaster over this gap it's not an issue.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlankThis*


Boose can I just make a suggestion?

For you drywall I suggest you do the ceiling before the walls. When your house expands and contracts slightly from heat and cold it will be less likely to bulge and/or split as well as you will get a cleaner finish.










By doing it like this and leaving maybe 1-1.5mm gap before plastering will allow your walls to "breath" without affecting the ceiling and vice versa. You can plaster over this gap it's not an issue.


I recommend this as well.


----------



## Professor9229

oh wow looks epic! subbd


----------



## Atomagenesis

Yeah, light hurts my eyes too, thats why I have super dark aviators


----------



## caraboose

Just thought I'd let everybody know I probably wont be able to work on the room today, Friday, or Saturday much.


----------



## simfreak47

Sub'd









Looking good man, when I get out on my own I am definitely going to have my own cave!


----------



## caraboose

Got most of the drywall up, and then one of the stupid house support poles or something sticks out from the wall line, so I'm not sure what I'll do yet for that part. Probably just make the wall stick out a bit farther. And for reference: I hate drywall.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Got most of the drywall up, and then one of the stupid house support poles or something sticks out from the wall line, so I'm not sure what I'll do yet for that part. Probably just make the wall stick out a bit farther. *And for reference: I hate drywall.*


Is this because you once punched right through a sheet of it with your head







? And lost a tooth?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PhaedraCorruption*


Is this because you once punched right through a sheet of it with your head







? And lost a tooth?


No man, it's because he played MW2 for 17 hours straight, started cussing in a brit accent, and got his knuckles to bleed because the wall hit his fist.


----------



## LiNERROR

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*










Explosive nail gun. Woo


be sure those nails actually penetrated... and don't look like this....


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


And for reference: I hate drywall.


Yeah, drywall sucks massively. Whether it's putting it up or tearing down it is the worst.


----------



## caraboose

Since it's Sunday I figured I'd take a mild break, still doing some work just not busting my ass. So I removed some stuff and stored it else where.


----------



## gbrilliantq

Looks like the beginnings of a fine Man Cave.


----------



## Cyberbot

omg omg omg omg.
SWEET


----------



## slytown

Looks fun. Hope it goes well.


----------



## caraboose

Just figured I'd give this thread a little life, and a heads up that no work will be done until Friday at 13:30 MST, then work will commence.


----------



## caraboose

Oh my god.. I hate drywall, and so many problems in life right now... Working actually helps forget the bad stuff going on right now. So without further waiting; I got the last bit of drywall up, put the TV section power socket in, and mudded the whole damn wall for the first coat.








































Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## zelix

awsome!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

i can has bump


----------



## Conley

Subbed. I want to see this pan out.


----------



## SporkofdooM

Diggin', subbed.


----------



## ACM

Nice room work long, i need a man cave.

Anyone else notice the flat screen floating in the 3d render lol.


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Yeah, drywall sucks massively. Whether it's putting it up or tearing down it is the worst.


no, insulation is worse although you should put some up for sound dampening caraboose, especially on the lid


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACM* 
Nice room work long, i need a man cave.

Anyone else notice the flat screen floating in the 3d render lol.

It's wall mounted









Quote:


Originally Posted by *reedo* 
no, insulation is worse although you should put some up for sound dampening caraboose, especially on the lid

If by lid you mean ceiling, then I am putting a ceiling up, it's a drop down ceiling because I couldn't possibly bare to lift that much weight while screwing in screws.


----------



## meticadpa

You lucky sod!









Nice room, totally jealous man.


----------



## caraboose

Tomorrow: I am going to sand the mud down, and then remud. Just thought I'd update.


----------



## caraboose

It's been a while, but I got the sanding done, tomorrow I think I might go buy some paint, if the roads aren't crap.









might not look like I did anything, but I did.


----------



## ACM

I hate sanding the mud, it just gets everywhere.

Hope to see the paint soon.


----------



## Syrillian

Lookin' good Caraboose.









Everything plumb and square? Looks to be....


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACM*


I hate sanding the mud, it just gets everywhere.

Hope to see the paint soon.


This mud actually didn't get all over the place, just fell down for the most part, only like 1% of it got into the air this time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lookin' good Caraboose.









Everything plumb and square? Looks to be....


Thanks, I think everything is "plumb and square"


----------



## Syrillian

Sweeeeeeet!

Kudos to you, and much envy from me.

Your Man-cave is gonna rock yer socks off!

Can't wait to see it in all its finished glory.


----------



## KG363

awesome. Sub'd


----------



## computeruler

I want one of those too. I cant stand my computer being in a room right next to my parents so all I here is them knocking on the wall telling me to turn it down when they are sleeping


----------



## maddux

lol thats sweaty.

gj though on the work. I would never be able to use a basement as a media room..I love my mountain views and large panoramic view from my study.


----------



## caraboose

Today: I have thought of something secret (will be unveiled when the final room is before the December 25th). It has to do with model trains (I love model trains, and this used to be my dedicated train room)
I also bought paint, and then forgot to paint after I cleaned the room in preparation for painting and carpeting. I will be getting the carpet laid professionally because I don't want to mess up on lots of money worth of carpet..
Lets see if my internet's still being a D-Bag, or if it'll let me upload some pictures... Ok, well obviously not. Tomorrow I'll try to get pictures.


----------



## killerxx7

Boose i feel your pain me and my dad just finished building our latest house and we had to do all the dry walling ourselves







...was the hardest **** i have had to in a long time,oh and haw i hate insulating i hate it i hate it i hate it lol


----------



## caraboose

Internet is still being a butt face, hopefully I'll have a massive picture update here sooner rather then later.

Today: I cleaned the floor, and put the first coat of Technodestructo paint on.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Internet is still being a butt face, hopefully I'll have a massive picture update here sooner rather then later.

Today: I cleaned the floor, and put the first coat of Technodestructo paint on.


Better or I won't send you a cookie!!!


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Better or I won't send you a cookie!!!










you found my weakness!
//caraboose is Cookie Monster


----------



## tK FuRY

internet still being butt face?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


internet still being butt face?


Yes


----------



## Lukeatluke

wOw, subbed!


----------



## caraboose

Looks like internet is not being a butt face today:
SO.... without further waiting;
Secret:

















First Coat: (it didn't dry nearly as ugly as it was when it was wet in these pictures)

































The strange gray circular thing is my shooting target for paintball (Velcro balls)

And today: second coat of paint is done, I'll wait until it's dry to get a picture.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Looks like internet is not being a butt face today:
SO.... without further waiting;
Secret:

















First Coat: (it didn't dry nearly as ugly as it was when it was wet in these pictures)

































The strange gray circular thing is my shooting target for paintball (Velcro balls)

And today: second coat of paint is done, I'll wait until it's dry to get a picture.

Cookie for you


----------



## MoMurda

Looks great man. You gonna put a railroad thing on the wall around the room? That would be sick. I love that color, looks clean, what is it?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoMurda*


Looks great man. You gonna put a railroad thing on the wall around the room? That would be sick. I love that color, looks clean, what is it?










Maybe I put the train around the room... Maybe I don't that's my secret, you'll find out









Also tomorrow (the 9th) I'll update with pictures of the final wall coat, and then I'll be sure to let you know what paint I got.


----------



## cdoublejj

so your either gonna use that train as secret hiding spot for weird or have train go around the room like mr.rogers


----------



## Madman340

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Cookie for you









Was that really necessary?


----------



## tofunater

I didnt see any fire caulking, thats a code violation...








JK, its looking great so far.


----------



## rastablast

loooking good man, cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Weedvender

I noticed you didn't go with a CAt5 connection on the outlet? no HDMI out from the computer?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Weedvender*


I noticed you didn't go with a CAt5 connection on the outlet? no HDMI out from the computer?


The computer is for the monitors







the PS3 is for the TV. I don't do much gaming or streaming or anything really with my computer.

Here's a room panoramic of it so far, and only about 170* view, not all 360* (no tv, no carpet)
The metal bar isn't bent, the picture just makes it look like that though.









MoMurda: the paint I got is a Sico with color 173 I do believe.
No updates until Friday, because I have to work tonight and tomorrow. Friday is when carpet is here.


----------



## caraboose

Got the carpet in;
Here's the underlay:








Here's the carpet:








Here's the wall paint in good brightness:









Tomorrow I hope to be able to paint the ceiling tiles and maybe if I'm lucky, get the ceiling frame up.


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks freaking sweet! I wouldn't mind doing this in my basement!


----------



## MrAMD_Fan

Looks great! Bet you can't wait to get everything in there..... good work!


----------



## fireman

awesomeness


----------



## r34p3rex

Sweet







Now, all you need, is a snapcage to practice your shots when you're bored of the computer


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Sweet







Now, all you need, is a snapcage to practice your shots when you're bored of the computer









I have one








I use v-balls, they work fairly good for the most part.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
I have one








I use v-balls, they work fairly good for the most part.

Dang, lucky sob! I wish I could convince my parents to let me build a snap cage in my basement.

BTW, you interested in buying a SL94?







I'm selling mine


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Dang, lucky sob! I wish I could convince my parents to let me build a snap cage in my basement.

BTW, you interested in buying a SL94?







I'm selling mine

Well, it's not really a snap cage, more of hanging a few towels around to protect tv and such and having the target near a wall.

And I could only afford if it you're considering a straight up trade for a Mini.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Well, it's not really a snap cage, more of hanging a few towels around to protect tv and such and having the target near a wall.

And I could only afford if it you're considering a straight up trade for a Mini.

Hahah i got it off ebay for pretty cheap







I have no use in keeping it.. not playing competitively much anymore


----------



## rmp459

This could be the best thread ever.... a haven for the few of us who have some handy work or construction background, OC the **** out of PCs, and play speedball hahaha

I just sold off a lagoon geo... just dont have the time to devote to the sport anymore...

I just custom made a room last summer too... wall mounted LCD TV... and a custom shelf for my xbox/receiver... all 5.1 speakers and video cables ran through the walls... nice brazilian cherry "pergo-style" floor and some molding.. I think that black windows shades that block out the sun for the daytime movie binges is probably the best...

BTW this room is coming out great... I just wish i had slightly higher ceilings in my basement or else I would have done this two years ago... I'm 6'0" and unfortunately we have like 78" ceiling, but a 2 inch slab of concrete that our basement tile is on... I would have to spend a butt load of time down there with a jack hammer and a dry cutting masonry saw just to get the damn room to a height where I could make it livable...


----------



## ACM

Man I'm jealous.

Need some black lights in there too.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Hahah i got it off ebay for pretty cheap







I have no use in keeping it.. not playing competitively much anymore

Well, my sponsor doesn't get guns, they just pay for paint









Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmp459* 
This could be the best thread ever.... a haven for the few of us who have some handy work or construction background, OC the **** out of PCs, and play speedball hahaha

I just sold off a lagoon geo... just dont have the time to devote to the sport anymore...

I just custom made a room last summer too... wall mounted LCD TV... and a custom shelf for my xbox/receiver... all 5.1 speakers and video cables ran through the walls... nice brazilian cherry "pergo-style" floor and some molding.. I think that black windows shades that block out the sun for the daytime movie binges is probably the best...

BTW this room is coming out great... I just wish i had slightly higher ceilings in my basement or else I would have done this two years ago... I'm 6'0" and unfortunately we have like 78" ceiling, but a 2 inch slab of concrete that our basement tile is on... I would have to spend a butt load of time down there with a jack hammer and a dry cutting masonry saw just to get the damn room to a height where I could make it livable...

Your room that you made sounds pretty awesome. And yeah, my ceiling is going to be fairly low, about 80" ish, and I'm 6'3"ish









Edit: ooo black lights. I might have to get me some, though they're not cheap


----------



## Lukeatluke

I found out the first week on overclock.net that here people don't recommend any thing which wouldn't be expensive for what you get for the $.

You just have to ask yourself the following question: Do you need *the thing*?









So, in my example i decided to wait with new gpu, now i need to buy new motherboard, and that's the only i need.Of course i will probably buy a new 300$ chair, but that should be a smart investment


----------



## caraboose

Today I painted the trim and the ceiling shenanigans (the frame that holds the tiles) Tiles are coming in later. Expected ETA of tiles December 17th.

















On a funnier note, the ad that Google has so kindly put on this page...


----------



## ACM

Looking good man!

I gotta do this to my room next year!

LOL at the ad.


----------



## KG363

What made you choose that color?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


What made you choose that color?


For trim, walls or what?


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


What made you choose that color?


His alien avatar







.


----------



## crazcookye

Looks great, I would hire you if I still had my construction company.

Looking at these pictures reminds me of a couple massage rooms that we did in the past.......lol


----------



## SporkofdooM

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
[...]And yeah, my ceiling is going to be fairly low, about 80" ish, and I'm 6'3"ish









I feel your pain.. I'm the same height, and my last apartment had ceilings that were primarily 76" ish I couldn't wear shoes inside and learned to walk with a slouch in that place. Rent was cheap though heh. 3rd floor apartments FTL


----------



## [Teh Root]

Dude, I need a man cave. I'll probably turn my Dorm into that. I'll make it dark and dark it will be. Sub'd.


----------



## KG363

The color for the walls. It looks Green-ish black.


----------



## caraboose

Indeed the color is greenish blackish.

Today; I started getting the ceiling frame up before "work" called, so I had to go with abit of the ceiling frame up. Tomorrow I'll hopefully finish the rest of the stupid frame, and maybe if I'm lucky a few light fixtures up.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I 'bout to jack yo ****s!


----------



## N?N?e(R)(C)AE?C'E>>Oz

This is so awesome. I wanna see it finished. SUB.

You must get 7.1 surround sound in there.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I 'bout to jack yo ****s!

Sorry what?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ѳѷë®©ƪǑȻҞ* 
This is so awesome. I wanna see it finished. SUB.

You must get 7.1 surround sound in there.

Only 5.1







I'm to broke to afford anything more then what I had before.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Sorry what?

Only 5.1







I'm to broke to afford anything more then what I had before.


5.1 is better than nothing

I'm stuck with a two-piece gateway speaker set from 03. Terrible quality. Looks pretty awesome, though. Keep up the good work


----------



## caraboose

Today, I got part of the ceiling up, I really can't be bothered to work lately, to much strange stuff going on lately with people.


----------



## Syrillian

Strange things, eh?

Do tell.... *curious face*


----------



## caraboose

I'll PM you.


----------



## computeruler

oooh pm me too


----------



## Blindrage606

Wow. Absolutely no natural light. I could never do that. Like a supermax prison solitary confinement, only with computers and high tech electronics. LOL. Good work though.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


Wow. Absolutely no natural light. I could never do that. Like a supermax prison solitary confinement, only with computers and high tech electronics. LOL. Good work though.


I think it said earlier in the thread that he has an eye problem and that light gives him headaches or something


----------



## FattyMcFatFatFatty

Damn dude... your only 16 and you can do construction AND electricity? i'm almost 21, and i'd probably have trouble painting my room







lol... /jealous


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty* 
Damn dude... your only 16 and you can do construction AND electricity? i'm almost 21, and i'd probably have trouble painting my room







lol... /jealous

I can do plumbing, electrical, drywal, just about everything XD


----------



## bryce

I'm with him. I'm 21 and can barely cut a piece of 2" wood LOL.


----------



## Shane1244

It's all about the conditions you're brought up in as a kid. Like him, I was lucky to have DIY parents!


----------



## legoman786

I learned DIY myself. That and my mom was raised on a farm with 6 sisters. My grandpa always had them help around on the farm.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


I learned DIY myself. That and my mom was raised on a farm with 6 sisters. My grandpa always had them help around on the farm.


But, I mean some people move into suburbs with brand new houses and like no workshop.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


oooh pm me too


Expect one in a minute or so

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blindrage606*


Wow. Absolutely no natural light. I could never do that. Like a supermax prison solitary confinement, only with computers and high tech electronics. LOL. Good work though.


I have eye problems.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FattyMcFatFatFatty*


Damn dude... your only 16 and you can do construction AND electricity? i'm almost 21, and i'd probably have trouble painting my room







lol... /jealous


Only thing I can't do is keep my measurements all in Inches, or Feet, or Centimeters, I always fudge them up and make wrong cuts.

Edit: Shane in that case, use your garage. In event of no garage, back yard. In event of none of those, I think you're out of luck.


----------



## bryce

My dad was a DIYer, but I was always in my room on the internet/computer so meh.


----------



## KG363

My family is so far from DIY. We can't do anything ourselves. I don't think we have a single power tool other than a chainsaw. I can't really use my garage as a workshop either because we use it as storage and there isn't really room to do anything


----------



## Boat

I want this lair!!! Epic job dude, looks awesome!


----------



## caraboose

Got the ceiling frame up, and the trim done today. Tomorrow I'll be spending 10 or so hours busting my ass getting the lights up.

















I'll also have to end up repainting quite abit, because I'm seeing alot of flaws.


----------



## Rebel4055

I want to help!!


----------



## paquitox

Cave's looking sweet caraboose, cant wait to see the final result!


----------



## caraboose

And God said, let there be light.

















It's been a hard day of pissing around with wires, but I got it done. Tomorrow I don't know what I'll do. Might take the day off, might wire up Ethernet, might do something. Who knows.


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


On a funnier note, the ad that Google has so kindly put on this page... 










I knew it, Google is in all of our heads!







**** of my head Google! AHHHHHH!!


----------



## Rebel4055

Hey caboose are you talking about wiring Ethernet ports in the wall?


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Hey caboose are you talking about wiring Ethernet ports in the wall?

Ninja skills








You'll see tomorrow if I manage to work my way through the boxing day nightmare.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Ninja skills








You'll see tomorrow if I manage to work my way through the boxing day nightmare.

K was interested in the Ethernet ports in wall thing


----------



## KG363

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

*caraboose looking great
*


----------



## caraboose

Ok, well today I didn't do any work, I just bought a 50 foot cat6 cable for the new room, and finished up a computer that'll be going into that room.


----------



## t3haxle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
My family is so far from DIY. We can't do anything ourselves. I don't think we have a single power tool other than a chainsaw. I can't really use my garage as a workshop either because we use it as storage and there isn't really room to do anything

I'm in pretty much the same situation, except my garage is roomy. Can't do anything with just an empty space though.


----------



## caraboose

Got the ceiling tiles up, except for one, because I ran out, they come in packs of 12, I bought 2 packs, and I forgot I needed 25, I can go get the last tile tomorrow and pay a lot more for a single stupid tile though, oh well what ever, it's worth it. Also I didn't paint them, because I absolutely hate painting, so it's not worth my time.








I'll probably spend all tomorrow building a stupid rack thingy (for computers, and boxes) if I don't end up smashing it into bits and pieces from rage.. Which I almost did tonight.

Edit: oops I forgot a picture of the Ethernet thingy. Tomorrow.


----------



## K10

Coming together nicely


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Wow, this is turning out very nice!


----------



## t3haxle

I'm still amazed you're only in high school like me and doing this. Tiles are looking good









It makes me want to build a new desk for my room XD


----------



## d3lusiional

wow nice looking really good


----------



## procpuarie

looks great! wish had a bigger house/yard (to build a separate building







) to do this.


----------



## Rebel4055

Looking real good! You should fly me over I want to help!


----------



## KG363

That's looking so good


----------



## caraboose

Got the room mostly done. Tomorrow I'm just moving more stuff in, and then when ever I get around to it, I'll put in the cable for TV.

Moms new TV to replace her the one that I'm taking back.









My mess in the old room that I call "Scary" because it's quite the scary mess.









Then the new room.

















And because I am a muscle lacking computer nerd.








computers on a 4 wheeled thingy!


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

mmmm, Tissues.. I wonder what those are for when in front of the TV.


----------



## caraboose

Well the TV isn't plugged in, and they just so happened to be resting on the PS3 when I wheel'd it in.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Well the TV isn't plugged in, and they just so happened to be resting on the PS3 when I wheel'd it in.

Uh huh, sure whatever you say


----------



## Moparman

So what is that little jet there in that PIc? Is it a F-14 or F-15 i cant see it real well on this 14in laptop.


----------



## ACM

Looks like a F-15.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Moparman* 
So what is that little jet there in that PIc? Is it a F-14 or F-15 i cant see it real well on this 14in laptop.

F-14, and then on the top of the stand there's an A-10


----------



## Moparman

F-14 is my favorite Jet of all.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

looking good there Boose, do like how it has turned out. keep up the good work and keep us up to date on the progress.







10-10 for best office thus far here on OCN.


----------



## KG363

Is that your room or a den. I couldn't tell if that was a bed. Anyway, Looks great. The color is growing on me


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Is that your room or a den. I couldn't tell if that was a bed. Anyway, Looks great. The color is growing on me


It's a sofa.
And a den, it's against code for that to be a sleeping room since there's no window.


----------



## ACM

I bet you'll fall asleep In there sometime, lol.

The dark colors would make me more sleepy.


----------



## mrfajita

damn that is awesome room! sub'd cant wait to see this all done


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks good! Wish I could build my own room!: D

And I still want to see the ethernet stuff D:


----------



## Gunfire

Is that a couch or a bed in-front of the T.V.?

Also great build but


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Is that a couch or a bed in-front of the T.V.?

Also great build but










Read a few posts up.


----------



## Reflux

That is one awesome mancavepornroom.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


It's a sofa.
And a den, it's against code for that to be a sleeping room since there's no window.


can't you just leave the door open?


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH*


can't you just leave the door open?


Its a safety code, no.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Looks good! Wish I could build my own room!: D

And I still want to see the ethernet stuff D:


Ah dammit, just send me a PM then so I don't forget.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gunfire*


Is that a couch or a bed in-front of the T.V.?

Also great build but










Below

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Read a few posts up.


This.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


That is one awesome mancavepornroom.


I never said what it's real purpose was







You _may_ be right.

And yes, what ACM said.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Ah dammit, just send me a PM then so I don't forget.

Below

This.

I never said what it's real purpose was







You _may_ be right.

And yes, what ACM said.


PM sent


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


PM sent


















I got a laugh out of that. I should remember though.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 







I got a laugh out of that. I should remember though.









If you don't there will be more where that came from!


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


It's a sofa.
And a den, it's against code for that to be a sleeping room since there's no window.


I wouldn't have even thought to check code


----------



## caraboose

Looks like I have to head down to work in 115 minutes. So I'll put the work on hold for the day. I got the computer in, and ps3 hooked up to the TV.

Stuff left:
- Run cable to the TV
- Set up surround sound
- Curtain up
- Clean the floors again
- Touch up some paint
- Paint desk (this is not necessary)

For you Rebel:

















For the rest of the world:


----------



## Nivis Tigridis

I would like to do one... but then again I can't.


----------



## KG363

Looks amazing


----------



## bryce

I would love to repaint and do some nice stuff to my room, but:

1.) My computer is crap
2.) My mom is uber paranoid about messing up the house
3.) We might move in a few months


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bryce* 
I would love to repaint and do some nice stuff to my room, but:

1.) My computer is crap
2.) My mom is uber paranoid about messing up the house
3.) We might move in a few months

Save to build better PC

Have mom help?

Wait till you move?


----------



## Rebel4055

Looks good but where is that ethernet cable running too? And I figured it would be a port in the wall like some school buildings have


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
Looks good but where is that ethernet cable running too? And I figured it would be a port in the wall like some school buildings have

From my router in the old room, to the computer in this room.


----------



## Volcom13

Need moar!


----------



## zelix

your room is orgasmic


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zelix* 
your room is orgasmic

This


----------



## [Teh Root]

Youre parents let you rape the house like that? Kewl. I wish I had a lair with a sofa.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 









Yeah... uh... so when is the Man-room warming party?









I bet you could squeeze at least 50 of us in there quite comfortably...heh!

Sweet job, Caraboose. You are one lucky Dood. If I had tried anything like that when I lived at home I would found my ass on on the sidewalk with a suitcase.


----------



## bryce

Me to Syrillian. I still got the biggest room in the house though, but it's no where as sweet as his man-room lol.

Maybe I should move out..


----------



## 98uk

Is it not a bit dark and gloomy?

If it were me, I think I would have gone for a bright white and lots of glass/perspex. Kinda like Aero


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yeah... uh... so when is the Man-room warming party?









I bet you could squeeze at least 50 of us in there quite comfortably...heh!

Sweet job, Caraboose. You are one lucky Dood. If I had tried anything like that when I lived at home I would found my ass on on the sidewalk with a suitcase.









That would be horrible. Sidewalks are not all to comfy.
Well, if anybody wants to venture to Canadaland, where the polar bears roam free, and where we live in igloos, sure! feel free lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Is it not a bit dark and gloomy?

If it were me, I think I would have gone for a bright white and lots of glass/perspex. Kinda like Aero









It's nice. Light makes me very angry, and gives me horrible headaches, not to mention I have a bad eye that light agitates and hurts like a... well a painful.

I should have another update here within a few days with the speakers up.


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Is it not a bit dark and gloomy?

If it were me, I think I would have gone for a bright white and lots of glass/perspex. Kinda like Aero









I think he said somewhere that he was sensitive to light.


----------



## computeruler

I really wish I could do this. Seems a little pointless though, because I already hve my own room with my computer and in about 3 years, I am moving out

anyways it looks great!

moar room pr0n


----------



## caraboose

YouTube- Carabooses lair  



 
 moar pron
I don't know if the video works yet or not though.


----------



## prosser13

Just read all of it, awesome!


----------



## Gunfire

Lamb of God


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Turned out looking Fantastic caraboose, like the colour scheme too!


----------



## caraboose

Thanks








\\m/

Also; I just was browsing Monster Magnets site to see if they're coming to Calgary ever, and it turns out they aren't right now. But they did show me this when I decided to look for a hoody;

  
 YouTube- Sesame Street - Yip Yip Martians and the telephone  



 
 I found that quite funny.


----------



## Lunchbox21984

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
YouTube- Carabooses lair
moar pron
I don't know if the video works yet or not though.

Bro, love the setup. glad you got it all done. im sure you might have a small bit too do. but all in all, dam good workmanship. give that 120% for dam sure.
















p.s. love the jam you have going on in the background, who was that by the way.


----------



## caraboose

Lamb Of God, the song is *******.


----------



## DraganUS

Nice shack man.


----------



## CrazyNikel

I just pee'd a little.


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
YouTube- Carabooses lair
moar pron
I don't know if the video works yet or not though.

Zomg, Lamb of god.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
I think he said somewhere that he was sensitive to light.

Oh great, another vampire.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics* 

Oh great, another vampire.

at least he doesn't sparkle


----------



## Syrillian

If they sparkle they are not Vampires, they are Fairies.


----------



## KG363

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
If they sparkle they are not Vampires, they are Fairies.


















if only i had sig room
EDIT: Made room


----------



## FullyAutoDoddo

You got a pad in your pad. Thats awesome!


----------



## ghost55

awsome!


----------



## PeePs

On the jealousy scale I'm at like a 9.9 right now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeePs* 
On the jealousy scale I'm at like a 9.9 right now.

yeah...? Well Imma at about 10.5 and about to pop.


----------



## PeePs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


yeah...? Well Imma at about 10.5 and about to pop.










You have a weird scale


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PeePs*


You have a weird scale










It generally ends at 10, but I have great sphincter-control.


----------



## Boat

Don't you have to worry about Radon since your in the basement?


----------



## 4dAlpha

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## Playapplepie

Oh my. I wish I had a basement now.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boat* 
Don't you have to worry about Radon since your in the basement?

No. I don't care about it, we'll all die at some time.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Playapplepie* 
Oh my. I wish I had a basement now.

Just get some C4 and make a basement.


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Just get some C4 and make a basement.










I don't think that would work where I live. Everything under Miami is solid coral rock. It goes REALLY deep.


----------



## [Teh Root]

grr. If I only had a basement..


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I don't think that would work where I live. Everything under Miami is solid coral rock. It goes REALLY deep.


Welp, time to bust out the jack hammer.


----------



## computeruler

If you don't have a basement, where do you put all your old computer stuff??


----------



## caraboose

Closet I suppose.


----------



## KG363

Anywhere I can fit it. Closets and corners. Luckily have only been really interested in computers for a year so its just some boxes and old computers


----------



## Roc tha king

What kind of video cam did u use on ur new lair video its crispy


----------



## natedogg920

wow that is going to be sick


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Roc tha king* 
What kind of video cam did u use on ur new lair video its crispy









Canon Rebel T1i

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natedogg920* 
wow that is going to be sick

It's finished...


----------



## seward

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
I don't think that would work where I live. Everything under Miami is solid coral rock. It goes REALLY deep.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Welp, time to bust out the jack hammer.

Srsly man. This is OCN.


----------



## KG363

The jackhammer would get wrecked. I wish I had a basement...
EDIT: And It would flood because it would be under the water table and the Hurricanes would flood it


----------



## cdoublejj

sweet place/joint


----------



## Pwnage of Death

Thank you so much, this helped. I need to build a wall to separate the house from the room


----------



## shnur

Awesome!!!

I'm really happy to see this project come into reality! I just went through the pages and I'm getting more excited about getting something like this!
+rep on that!


----------



## dpx [R]

good job dude!! thats incredible you should get paid to do stuff like this for other people


----------



## caraboose

Well guys, the temperature of this room has gotten to 45*c so I think it's time to add a window and some fans to rid the hot air (and maybe an AC too). In the summer, this 45*c will probably turn into 60*c or so... So you know, best to not melt into a pile of human goo.

So, I'll be once again, updating this thread with work









Here's the parts for the air venting system (it'll be going from the hottest corner in the room to the furnace air return. Warm air goes in, hot air goes out)
So what I bought yesterday:









And I looked at windows too, they range in the $200's so I'll be getting one of those one day either this weekend or next (probably next)
I'll update later today with more work updates if I have time to work.


----------



## Evil-Jester

this looks like its gunna be interesting


----------



## B-roca

Wow that is an awesome room you have there

I've been seen up my new room downstairs too this holidays can't wait till it is finished might post up some picks on ocn when its done. But plastering is a *****! I hate it!.

lol one cool thing about my new room is that it has an bathroom and someone got me an LED shower head! It changes cooler due to how hot the water is !!!!!!!!!! OMG PLOX!!!!!


----------



## GoHigh

Good luck with your cooling solution. I can't believe your room temp is above 110F... That is toasty!

I recommend that you get something a bit beefier though for your window unit. I think that $200 should get you something around 8000BTU to 10000BTU, but if your room is getting around 110F right now, then you should really consider something like at least 15000BTU...


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b-roca*


Wow that is an awesome room you have there

I've been seen up my new room downstairs too this holidays can't wait till it is finished might post up some picks on ocn when its done. But plastering is a *****! I hate it!.

lol one cool thing about my new room is that it has an bathroom and someone got me an LED shower head! It changes cooler due to how hot the water is !!!!!!!!!! OMG PLOX!!!!!


It is, but it's one of those needed to do things.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoHigh*


Good luck with your cooling solution. I can't believe your room temp is above 110F... That is toasty!

I recommend that you get something a bit beefier though for your window unit. I think that $200 should get you something around 8000BTU to 10000BTU, but if your room is getting around 110F right now, then you should really consider something like at least 15000BTU...


I guess I really should turn off some computers and stuff when I'm not using them... Maybe closing the furnace vents would help too.

But it's a sealed room, so when the furnace does go on, it'll get really toasty.

Today I bought a 12v DC adapter and it blew itself up 20 minutes after soldering the fan wires onto the adapter... I opened it up and the capacitors went poof..
That's $32 down the drain...


----------



## Capwn

Maybe get a portable AC .... Or , I noticed in the first pics that the HVAC venting runs right over the top of the command center, Also that you have tile ceiling. Adding a vent, would be super easy...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome!


----------



## Nivis Tigridis

Quote:

Today I bought a 12v DC adapter and it blew itself up 20 minutes after soldering the fan wires onto the adapter... I opened it up and the capacitors went poof..
That's $32 down the drain...
Change the Caps and it should work again. Question did you made sure your Adaptor was able to sustain the power (P = V * A)? Also with your current temp you should get something higher rated then needed, to compensate for the heat factor.


----------



## caraboose

Here's todays work (I finished the fan system)

The power switch:








One light means off, two lights mean on.

The front:









The back before anything was attached to fans:









The ducting:









Ducting meet furnace air intake:









Hope you enjoyed the next little tid-bit of update.


----------



## Syrillian

uh... you know that with all this amazing tech-cave stuff that you are creating around yourself, that you are further enabling your own reclusive-ness... after all what gamer/pc person would ever leave that room?










Awesome ongoing project, Caraboose.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


uh... you know that with all this amazing tech-cave stuff that you are creating around yourself, that you are further enabling your own reclusive-ness... after all what gamer/pc person would ever leave that room?










Awesome ongoing project, Caraboose.











Haha, any self respecting gamer wouldn't








Thanks









I hope to have a window being put in here in the next little while too. Removing the sofa and putting in my bed. Then all will be good.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Haha, any self respecting gamer wouldn't








Thanks




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


I hope to have a window being put in here in the next little while too.


Window!?!?!?









...and let that vile sunshine in?










Quote:



Originally Posted by *caraboose*


Removing the sofa and putting in my bed. Then all will be good.


Okay.. that's it!

You may very well live out the rest of your days in your tech-cave... heck... it could become your crypt.


----------



## caraboose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Window!?!?!?









...and let that vile sunshine in?

It's a west facing window and there's a house like 5 feet away from it. Just enough so it's legal to make it a sleeping room.
That and I'm also 99.9% sure it'll be covered by curtain and blinds so that no light enters.

If I wasn't going to Basics (with the Canadian Armed Forces) in the Fall (or that's the plan at least) for the Reserves, I would very well love to live in this room and do school online









Though, if I do a window I'll have it done professionally because I don't quite trust myself with that..


----------



## FragaGeddon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caraboose* 
Well guys, the temperature of this room has gotten to 45*c so I think it's time to add a window and some fans to rid the hot air (and maybe an AC too). In the summer, this 45*c will probably turn into 60*c or so... So you know, best to not melt into a pile of human goo.


And I thought my room was hot at 35Â°C.


----------



## shnur

Wohee, that looks sweet! I hope I could do something about my house, problem is, each time I cut/add something, there's something that simple gets crushed into little pieces and falls apart








Stupid 1910 house...


----------



## Brad

Awesome room, I too get migraines from sun being in my eyes, I understand where you are coming from. Did you have ethernet in your basement before you did this or did you wire it down yourself?


----------



## caraboose

Well the basement is already totally developed (well, now that this room is done, it is 100% developed) BrÃ¤d, I already had Ethernet in the basement so I just moved my cable from the room I was in previously and routed it to this room.


----------



## Brad

Ok, well I was wondering because I was going to move my computer and desk into my basement, but we have no internet down there. The house is a tri-level and the internet is on the other side of the house. I am clueless as to how I'm going to get internet down there...


----------



## caraboose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrÃ¤d*


Ok, well I was wondering because I was going to move my computer and desk into my basement, but we have no internet down there. The house is a tri-level and the internet is on the other side of the house. I am clueless as to how I'm going to get internet down there...


Well, you could do wireless internet, or run a really long Ethernet cable down the floor or two and then over via joists and such.


----------



## Brad

I was thinking about wifi, but our laptop can barely get a signal in my room which is closer than the basement (Not sure if the laptop being wireless G affects distance though). I've also read of people saying that the AC ducts work well, but living in Michigan they are also heat ducts and I think they would melt, and I think I read its against the law. I would only need like a 75 foot cord to get to the basement from the outside of our house, but I can't drill through our brick...Cant think of any ways...


----------



## caraboose

Your router is outside?
And all I did was drill a few holes in my walls and then just run the cable through the wall, along the joists (which would be probably where the AC vents run, but just run it in a free joist or wherever there's not much clutter and then just run it in which ever method you want... Or you could get a wireless bridge.


----------

